
How to Write (in a thousand words or less) - pbnaidu
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/communication/how-to-write-in-a-thousand-words-or-less.html
======
dangoldin
Good ideas but a lot of them seem to be rooted in "Elements of Style" by
Strunk.

Reading that short book has significantly improved the way I write.

------
bootload
I'd prefer the shorter version ~ <http://www.paulgraham.com/writing44.html>

